# How to install a clutch kit



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I need to replace my secondary clutch, how much is involved with this? Does it require any special tools?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What make,year and model machine do you have Cody?


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Can-Am Outlander 800 HO 2007


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

Cody said:


> Can-Am Outlander 800 HO 2007


 Cody u better get that can am ready for the wild hog ride!! me and u need to win that $200 bux for making it through that hole buddy!!! glad to see u finally on the site


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1071


----------

